# low light non rooted plants



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

What are some low light capable, non rooted plants (as in grows without being rooted in soil)

I know Anubias is the most obvious choice. What else? 

Need some plant choice help from the pros.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Java fern is another 
and mostly any type of moss


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Floating plants? Or mosses


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

hornsworth, pennywort, guppy grass all have to weight down, gently tied to something, or wrapped around something or you can get a few pots/cups from the dollar store, some gravel lying around somewhere and plant whatever low light plants you can find in the pots/cups and place it in your tank. I do the same for my shrimp breeding tanks, bare bottom with plants in pots/cups.


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I'll look into it and see what'll match the tank.

One other question.. For the tank I just set up, I decided to wash the soil to help with the cloudiness. The last tank I set up I didn't wash the soil and it was cloudy for half the week. Any disadvantages to washing the soil?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

brianc said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. I'll look into it and see what'll match the tank.
> 
> One other question.. For the tank I just set up, I decided to wash the soil to help with the cloudiness. The last tank I set up I didn't wash the soil and it was cloudy for half the week. Any disadvantages to washing the soil?


If its aqua soil, most of the stuff you are washing away are usually just soil or beneficial nutrients. Just when you fill the tank, try to be gentle by using a dish or bag to diffuse the pressure.


----------

